
Show HN: Knockout-spa implementation of the famous TodoMVC - onlyurei
https://github.com/onlyurei/todomvc-knockout-spa
======
onlyurei
Object-oriented design that's highly composable and reusable; small footprint
of framework flavored opinionated code.

